# Almost stock Ruger Blackhawk.....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Bought a couple of Ruger Blackhawk .357 three-screw guns from an add in the paper awhile back. One became a .44 Special. Didn't do anything to the other, except remove the transfer bar conversion and add a steel grip frame, and a wide trigger from Dave Clements. Also found a better looking pair of grips in my parts box. Bough this for possible conversion to .44 or .45, but its sort of languished away in my storage.

Well, took it out Saturday and ran a few rounds through it. You know, these Ruger Blackhawks shoot pretty well without all the work I usually put into one. Its still unmodified, except as noted, and maybe it'll stay that way.

But, I wouldn't count on it.

This is it:









Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks real good to me Bob. Of corse it's not as neat as some of your others but a man needs them shooters too. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy.


----------

